# First kill wth my new milbro canter.



## rydeenboi (Jan 13, 2014)

My first rabbit slingshot kill with my Milbro Canter shooting a .44 cal lead ball. I was doing some hunting at a friends place not far from his house. We scared one out of some tall grass and it ran back to the house. It was siting too close to a window so we couldn't take the shot because we didn't want to takeout the glass. I had my buddy go over and scare him to the trees. I took the shot when he was running to the tree line. I still couldn't ask for a better hit. He went down like a sack of rocks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats. again.

It looks like a nice eating sized rabbit,enjoy Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice shooting and good eating!

Darren


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... nice looking rabbit. Should be tasty!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## rydeenboi (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. I left the meet with the land owner so I didn't try it, but he told me his family thought it was really taisty.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting like the ss to.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Great shooting, nice to keep the land owner sweet


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

nice shooting like the ss to


----------

